# 5 minute BB shooter with ammo holder



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

As we all know, when you are into slingshots, you find potential frames everywhere.

Like this clamp, 99 cents in a hardware store, it even has a BB magnet and clips to your belt loop!




























Great fun to shoot indoors.

Jörg


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Micro BB shooter!!!! A new dimension Joerg!! It looks like you stole it from the "little people." FUN!!!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

sweet!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Either thats very tiny or your hands are huge like it.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha ha! That is soooo cute.


----------

